# Timbren copycats



## buddymanzpop (Nov 14, 2009)

I've read about Timbren copycats that are out, can anyone comment on them? What are they called? I read a thread here about a year ago that stated they are half the cost of Timbrens but I cant find any info on them.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Buyers makes em for chevy's forget the name, but i'm sure it's on their site.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

air lift also makes a similar product called the aircell... I'd probally buy those first....


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

buddymanzpop;1066623 said:


> I've read about Timbren copycats that are out, can anyone comment on them? What are they called? I read a thread here about a year ago that stated they are half the cost of Timbrens but I cant find any info on them.


Here is the link to them.http://http://www.buyersproducts.com/truck-trailer-hardware/truck-suspension-kits/auxiliary-suspension-kit/Auxiliary-Front-Suspension-Kit-for-GM-Trucks/4672/

I bought a pair last year to put on a 1998 K2500 and they did help, but I think the Timbrens are better. If my truck would have had more front end sag then what it had I would have gone with the Timbrens.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

I have the Airlifts on the front of my 2006 3500 w my Dmax.Been running them since last Dec. with my 9-2 Boss V plow.Very pleased with them.Never had Timbrens and never will due to the ridiculous price on them.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

At least for what I could find quickly, the Air Lift Aircell kit is only $30 less than the Timbren kit. Both seem ridiculous to me.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

mayhem;1069949 said:


> At least for what I could find quickly, the Air Lift Aircell kit is only $30 less than the Timbren kit. Both seem ridiculous to me.


Mayhem--I paid $150 for them last Dec. from an online co. which the name eludes me right now.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

Cool, found them for $159 when I did a quick search...last time I considered buying Timbrens they were $170 last year, now they're $190.

Its a hunk of shaped rubber...ought to be well under $100 and still profitable.


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Dont forget the Sumos from Supersprings.....The Air Cell is a copy of they're design. Much better ride than Timbrens and Buyers hard rubber stops. I can get you steller pricing if you need some...just give me a call 877-361-2227


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

Now thats a good idea!

Buy a recommended product from a trusted site sponsor.


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

2Cor has a set on his suburban...perhaps he will chime in


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Check this thread
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=90939&highlight=sumos


----------



## allie11 (Jan 30, 2011)

timbrens or sumo's???? 2000 f-250 super duty 7.3ldiesel .. front


----------

